# Annual Army Run (merged)



## McG

Everyone can do it, so it's time to get off the couch:  http://www.armyrun.ca/


----------



## PMedMoe

Well, maybe I will, if I'm in Ottawa by then.....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

..and here I thought it said army.ca run.


----------



## TN2IC

It got my attention... now to find a way to Ottawa.


----------



## McG

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ..and here I thought it said army.ca run.


Well, it could be (in away) if Mike Bobbitt wants to register an army.ca team.


----------



## armyvern

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ..and here I thought it said army.ca run.



Go back to your couch sitting ...  >


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Go back to your couch sitting ...  >





			
				MCG said:
			
		

> Well, it could be (in away) if Mike Bobbitt wants to register an army.ca team.



Methinks young Ms. Vern needs to be challenged.........


----------



## Armymedic

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Methinks young Ms. Vern needs to be challenged.........


But Bruce, she is. In so many ways..... ;D


----------



## OldSolduer

Looks interesting. How about a 5 km March and Shoot for military members, any rank any trade.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

We've got all summer... I'd be up for the 1/2 marathon, and I'm sure others would be as well. Although maybe it makes more sense to go with the more accessible 5k... I'll add a poll so we can get a sense for who's interested.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Poll added. I think we could easily put together an Army.ca team.


----------



## Mike Baker

I would love to be on an Army.ca Team. Only thing is I don't know if I'd be available.


----------



## PMedMoe

Even with a late posting, I am sure to be there on Sep 21st.  Besides, it's a Sunday anyway!! Count me in for a 5 km.  It'll be slow going for me, I want to enjoy the "scenic" route!!  ;D


----------



## McG

If there is enough interest, the site could enter male, female & mixed teams in both races.


----------



## slowmode

An Army.ca team sounds like an amazing idea. count me in on the idea if you guys do plan on doing that.


----------



## Shamrock

I've rolled this past Mike, who told me to give it exposure here on the open forum.

What I propose:
An Army.ca running team towing an SMP vehicle to draw awareness and donations for cancer.  The team will draw pledges from individuals and sponsorship from corporations which will in turn be donated to cancer.  Corporate sponsorship can go on the team t-shirt or be displayed on the truck.

What will we need:
1.  A vehicle.  Perhaps we could borrow one from a private owner, perhaps one from a regiment.  I nominate a Leopard.

2.  A trace and harness.  Here's where all those gear designers come in.  While the trace itself could be expensive, it could be written off as a charitible donation/sponsorship.

3.  Runners.

4.  Pledges, sponsors, and support.


----------



## slowmode

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I've rolled this past Mike, who told me to give it exposure here on the open forum.
> 
> What I propose:
> An Army.ca running team towing an SMP vehicle to draw awareness and donations for cancer.  The team will draw pledges from individuals and sponsorship from corporations which will in turn be donated to cancer.  Corporate sponsorship can go on the team t-shirt or be displayed on the truck.
> 
> What will we need:
> 1.  A vehicle.  Perhaps we could borrow one from a private owner, perhaps one from a regiment.  I nominate a Leopard.
> 
> 2.  A trace and harness.  Here's where all those gear designers come in.  While the trace itself could be expensive, it could be written off as a charitible donation/sponsorship.
> 
> 3.  Runners.
> 
> 4.  Pledges, sponsors, and support.



   I'm willing to run, its somthing i'm good at and i'd be more than glad to help a great cause


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Good lord, it was an Iltis when you proposed it earlier! A leopard? The Armour guys will correct me, but aren't they 46 tonnes? If each person could pull 100Kg (220 pounds) that would still take 460 participants!


----------



## Shamrock

I may have overestimated the enthusiasm.


----------



## Strike

Looks like our unit may be fielding a team, so chances are good I'll be running with them.


----------



## Mike Baker

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I've rolled this past Mike, who told me to give it exposure here on the open forum.
> 
> What I propose:
> An Army.ca running team towing an SMP vehicle to draw awareness and donations for cancer.  The team will draw pledges from individuals and sponsorship from corporations which will in turn be donated to cancer.  Corporate sponsorship can go on the team t-shirt or be displayed on the truck.
> 
> What will we need:
> 1.  A vehicle.  Perhaps we could borrow one from a private owner, perhaps one from a regiment.  I nominate a Leopard.
> 
> 2.  A trace and harness.  Here's where all those gear designers come in.  While the trace itself could be expensive, it could be written off as a charitible donation/sponsorship.
> 
> 3.  Runners.
> 
> 4.  Pledges, sponsors, and support.


Hm, that sounds like a good idea. Hope I can actually get up that way for this.


----------



## Shamrock

Okay, so I finally have the time to invest in the pursuit of this, but before I do so, I want to confirm interest is still here.  Like hell am I going to tow an Iltis (even if it _is_ stuffed with pillows) by myself.

Any advice on where to get the harnesses, truck, etc. are also appreciated.


----------



## Yrys

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Like hell am I going to tow an Iltis (even if it _is_ stuffed with pillows) by myself.



Ok. That will look like a +1 post, but ...

ushup:

 :rofl:


----------



## Mike Baker

Well, if I could skip off school, then maybe I would try the Iltis, and the whole run in general 


Baker


----------



## Shamrock

Yrys said:
			
		

> Ok. That will look like a +1 post, but ...
> 
> ushup:
> 
> :rofl:



Actually that looks more like a volunteer's hand being raised.


----------



## Yrys

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Actually that looks more like a volunteer's hand being raised.



I'm not yellow, and I'm not THAT fat  ...


----------



## geo

Sigh... Woulda if I coulda.... Still recovering from 2nd operation to reattach the two halves (top & bottom) of my right Quad....


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

geo said:
			
		

> Sigh... Woulda if I coulda.... Still recovering from 2nd operation to reattach the two halves (top & bottom) of my right Quad....



Ah common - tape it up. You'll be fine.


----------



## geo

Amigo, I would love to be in a position to simply apply tape to the injury in order to cure it......

I tore it in November... it was fixed in November ....I tore it again in late January....fixed in early February...
I got the brace off last week & am pushing as hard as I can push - but have absolutely no intention of doing that again..... Yowze!!!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

geo said:
			
		

> but have absolutely no intention of doing that again..... Yowze!!!


 I guess not! When I read: 





> Still recovering from 2nd operation to reattach the two halves (top & bottom) of my right Quad....


 I cringed.  I hurt myself bad two years ago but nothing like that. Good luck with the recovery!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Before we think of a vehicle, shouldn't we see if the route is on road orif it is on the trails around the Rideau?


----------



## geo

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Before we think of a vehicle, shouldn't we see if the route is on road orif it is on the trails around the Rideau?



Flat road or rocky trail... these keen knees won't be running any mini/maxi marathons in 2008.... we can try again in 2009 though


----------



## lynzi

I'd love to do it, though I might be in basic this summer and registration is probably limited eh?


----------



## Deu

It's about time the CF made our own official race! (The US have had theirs for years).
I'm absolutely interested in the team, depending of course on my deployment date which may provide a barrier.
For those of you interested, keep an eye on the website under the heading "Boot Camp" which appears that it will post a training program at the end of May.


----------



## X-mo-1979

I'm extremely happy the CF has came up with the army run.Being an avid runner (getting fat laying around waiting for a broken fibula to heal up) I'm glad the military has something for us runner's who are not on the CISM level of running to compete at a national level.
Has either CANFORGEN come out on this yet?I would think the military would be sponsoring teams from across Canada as well.

I wish I was around to do the 1/2,however I will be "out of country" during that time.


edit to add: why do they have two airforce members on the first page of the "army run" webpage? ;D


----------



## PMedMoe

If people are still interested, they might want to sign up before June 15th as the entry fee will go up after that.

Canada Army Run - Race Info


----------



## Aerobicrunner

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> I'm extremely happy the CF has came up with the army run.Being an avid runner (getting fat laying around waiting for a broken fibula to heal up) I'm glad the military has something for us runner's who are not on the CISM level of running to compete at a national level.
> Has either CANFORGEN come out on this yet?I would think the military would be sponsoring teams from across Canada as well.
> 
> I wish I was around to do the 1/2,however I will be "out of country" during that time.
> 
> 
> edit to add: why do they have two airforce members on the first page of the "army run" webpage? ;D



CANFORGEN Below:

CANFORGEN 123/08 CLS 016/08 081825Z JUL 08
LAUNCH OF THE FIRST ANNUAL CANADA ARMY RUN 21 SEP 08
UNCLASSIFIED


REFS: DMCS 50041 11 FEB 08 

BACKGROUND. THE LAUNCH OF THE FIRST ANNUAL CANADA ARMY RUN SUPPORTED BY THE CANADIAN FORCES PERSONNEL AND FAMILY SUPPORT SERVICES (CFPFSS) WAS ENDORSED BY THE CDS ON 11 FEB 08. THE ARMY RUN REINFORCES THE IMPORTANCE OF FITNESS AND SERVES TO CONNECT WITH CANADIANS FURTHER PROMOTING THE POSITIVE PUBLIC RECOGNITION OF THE OUTSTANDING PERFORMANCE AND PROFESSIONALISM OF OUR SOLDIERS HERE AT HOME, IN AFGHANISTAN AND IN MANY OTHER OPERATIONAL THEATRES AROUND THE WORLD 

INTENT. THE ARMY RUN WILL PROVIDE A VENUE FOR CANADIAN TROOPS TO MAINTAIN AND REINFORCE OUR CONNECTION WITH ALL CANADIANS THROUGH A CHALLENGING EVENT THAT EMBODIES ONE OF THE CRITICAL CHARACTERISTICS OF OUR CULTURE - FITNESS. THE ARMY QUOTE BRAND UNQUOTE WILL SERVE TO ATTRACT A BROAD SPECTRUM OF MILITARY AND CIVILIAN PARTICIPATION TO AN EVENT THAT HIGHLIGHTS OPERATIONAL SUCCESS AT HOME AND ABROAD. THIS IS A RESULT OF A PAN FORCES WHOLE OF GOVERNMENT AND NATION EFFORT. THE INAUGURAL EVENT SCHEDULED ON SUNDAY 21 SEP 08 IN OTTAWA WILL INCLUDE A 5 KM AND A HALF MARATHON DISTANCES 

REGISTRATIONS. REGISTRATIONS ARE NOW ACCEPTED ON LINE AT WWW.ARMYRUN.CA. RUNNERS OR WALKERS ARE ENCOURAGED TO REGISTER AT THE EARLIEST OPPORTUNITY AS FEES WILL INCREASE AS THE DATE OF THE EVENT APPROACHES. FINAL REGISTRATIONS WILL BE ACCEPTED AT THE ARMY RUN EXPO AT THE CARTIER SQUARE DRILL HALL FROM 0900 TO 1700 HRS 20 SEPTEMBER 

RESOURCES. RECOGNIZING THAT THE TEMPO AND ACTIVITY LEVELS OF THE ARMY ARE CURRENTLY VERY HIGH, THE DEVELOPMENT AND MANAGEMENT OF THE RUN WERE CONTRACTED OUT TO THE ORGANIZER OF THE OTTAWA MARATHON WEEKEND. IT IS MY DESIRE TO ENSURE THAT THERE IS REPRESENTATION FROM THE REG, RES, RANGERS AND CIVILIAN COMPONENTS FROM OUR ARMY COAST TO COAST TO COAST AND THAT ALL OTHER CF MEMBERS, SAILORS, AIRMEN AND AIRWOMEN AS WELL AS DND CIVILIANS ARE ENCOURAGED TO JOIN US AT THE RUN. TD AND ALLOWANCES FOR PARTICIPATION WILL BE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF AREA, BASE AND UNIT COMMANDERS WHILE REGISTRATION FEES ARE SOLELY AN INDIVIDUAL RESPONSIBILITY. THE EVENT IS A NON PUBLIC FUNDED EVENT MADE POSSIBLE BY CFPFSS. 

FUNDRAISING. AT THIS EVENT,THERE WILL BE AN OPPORTUNITY FOR RUNNERS OR WALKERS TO RAISE FUNDS FOR EITHER QUOTE SOLDIER ON UNQUOTE OR THE MILITARY FAMILIES FUND. INFORMATION IS AVAILABLE ON THE WEB SITE 

SPECIFIC QUESTIONS ABOUT THE ARMY RUN CAN BE DIRECTED TO THE PROJECT DIRECTOR...SEE CANFORGEN


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Just registered for the 5 km......


----------



## Judy

Apparently the MND, the CDS and Hillier are running the race!

I'm signed up for the 1/2.  Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Signed up for the 1/2 a bit ago... now I just have to convince myself I can do it. 

In other news, I've been asked by a few people if I could get Army.ca "dry wick" performance shirts. I put in an order for them today, they should be in my hands in a week, maybe 2. Plenty of time to get them shipped out for the race. They're going for $30 + shipping and I've already added them to the "swag" page if anyone wants to pre-order. I'll have the following sizes:


M:  	5
L:	   9
XL:	 5
2XL:	3


The colour is black, with a small embroidered Army.ca logo. I've asked for the logo to be free of the "nipple chafe" zone. For any equipment enthusiasts, (and I know you're out there) here are the specs on the shirts:


7.4-oz, 100% wicking polyester double mesh
Self fabric neck
Partial neck taping
Tagless screened label
Reinforced topstitching throughout
Side slits


And for the real keeners, sizing info: http://www.sanmarcanada.com/specsheets/S451SizeSpecs.pdf

Here's a mock-up of what the shirts will look like:







If anyone has any questions, fire away! Hopefully we'll see some of these hitting the road for the Army Run.


----------



## apache2001

This is great and if we will be allowed at this time I sure will join.


----------



## Judy

Why wouldn't you be allowed?


----------



## PMedMoe

apache2001 said:
			
		

> This is great and if we will be allowed at this time I sure will join.





			
				Judy said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't you be allowed?



To join what?


Anyway, I am not participating in the run but I am on duty that weekend.  I shall try to be at the finish line (or near by) with my Army.ca t-shirt on.


----------



## apache2001

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> To join what?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am not participating in the run but I am on duty that weekend.  I shall try to be at the finish line (or near by) with my Army.ca t-shirt on.



My BMOQ course at St-Jean will be on Sep 1 and the Army Run is Sep 21.  I will go for the 5k.


----------



## Timex

I just heard that MCpl Paul Franklin will do the 5k in the wheel chair divisioin. Many will remember he was a medic who lost both legs to a suicide bomber.  He hasn't been idle though. Here's the Globe story form a few years back.

KATHERINE HARDING 

From Wednesday's Globe and Mail

October 11, 2006 at 11:41 AM EDT

EDMONTON — When you ask Master Corporal Paul Franklin what keeps him going, the wounded Edmonton soldier is blunt: Diet Coke and sheer stubbornness.

Master Cpl. Franklin lost both legs in an attack in Afghanistan last January. And while many wounded Canadian soldiers have opted to recover in private since returning from the dusty battlefields, the 39-year-old military medic has been quite vocal about his own difficult medical journey.

And now, even with his recovery far from over, Master Cpl. Franklin is embarking on an entirely different struggle: a plan to make Edmonton a "centre of excellence" when it comes to helping amputees across the northern Prairies and territories cope with and recover from the loss of limbs

More at link:  http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20061011.wxamputee11/BNStory/Afghanistan/home


----------



## littlelizzard

MCG said:
			
		

> Everyone can do it, so it's time to get off the couch:  http://www.armyrun.ca/


   Do you find the cardio/runs harder than the initial work outs, and what would you recommend for preparing for entry


----------



## Strike

If you're just thinking about doing the 1/2 marathon now then you're going to have a hard time unless you regularly go for runs over 16 kms.  Following any basic 1/2 marathon training plan would have had you hit your peak mileage (between 19-23 km depending on your methods) this past Sunday.


----------



## littlelizzard

Strike said:
			
		

> If you're just thinking about doing the 1/2 marathon now then you're going to have a hard time unless you regularly go for runs over 16 kms.  Following any basic 1/2 marathon training plan would have had you hit your peak mileage (between 19-23 km depending on your methods) this past Sunday.


  I gottchya, time to re-think this one !!! lol  Whats the max km run in basic trainning


----------



## Nfld Sapper

littlelizzard said:
			
		

> I gottchya, time to re-think this one !!! lol  Whats the max km run in basic trainning


¸

Not long enough


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Oh thank god I'm over the peak! I wanted to wait until the hard bits were over before I started.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

decoy said:
			
		

> Is anything happening with an army.ca team? I'd like to join it if there is one! I've signed up for the 5K.



Its a pain in the butt once you have already registered..............I'm still working on the e-mail exchange train.

Next year we will register the team early so that it is there when the members register.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

..and even after weeks of emails it doesn't look like I will make it on the team list.
Its getting Monty Pythonesque silly......

On another note, having a physical today[263 pounds, yikes], I think I might win the "Weight Transfer" division. You know, your weight divided by time muliplied by age,.....what?....no such thing?..........poop!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Not sure how many we have on the 1/2 marathon Army.ca team... it's either 2 or 3 depending if Bruce's efforts to get another member on worked. Either way if anyone wants to join, go for it!


----------



## McG

... and do it quick.  The event is capped at 6,000 runners (3,000 per race) and there are now over 5,000.


----------



## dwalter

I wish I lived closer so I could do the race, alas, I live in BC, and have to go to school. I did however do the Nike+ 10Km Human Race in Vancouver so that makes up for it in my mind.

I hope everyone attending this one has a good time!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

MCG said:
			
		

> ... and do it quick.  The event is capped at 6,000 runners (3,000 per race) and there are now over 5,000.



Thats the problem, since we have already registered just as normal runners 'sans team' they are finding it hard to now assign us to a team.

Methinks they are slightly overwhelmed with the turnout........


----------



## NL_engineer

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Not sure how many we have on the 1/2 marathon Army.ca team... it's either 2 or 3 depending if Bruce's efforts to get another member on worked. Either way if anyone wants to join, go for it!



I would, but I don't think my unit would let me, let alone pay for it  :


----------



## Judy

My unit is paying for me to go.

I had planned to go anyway, and pay for it on my own.  I decided to submit a memo to my CO just to see what he'd say.  The worst he could say is no, right?

But now I get to run in the race, and have my TD paid for.  Pretty sweet.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I see registration is now closed.

They had to cap it at 6700 entrants. EDIT:[I reread it and the cap is 6700 for EACH event ]
What a response!!!


----------



## muffin

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I see registration is now closed.
> 
> They had to cap it at 6700 entrants. EDIT:[I reread it and the cap is 6700 for EACH event ]
> What a response!!!



Hubby's Regt (he's doing the 1/2 marathon) told him last week they changed their minds and aren't going to pay the TD, ... finding a hotel in Ottawa that weekend was anything but easy but we lucked out! The kids are very excited to watch daddy ! (If they can see him in the crowd!)


----------



## Edward Campbell

I'm registered but, sadly, will not be able to run. My leg is still in a (air) cast that will come off sometime next week, but the shanker mechanic doctor says that when it comes off I'm to walk several blocks each day, not several miles - not until sometime in Oct, anyway.

I hope to see a lot of you at the finish lines.


----------



## Mike Baker

Oh how I wish I could have went. 

Well, it is only the first, so I guess there will be a second, no? 


I better see lots of pictures too 

-Deadpan


----------



## teddybear

I'll be there with a couple of girlfriends. Gonna be my 1st half marathon - goal time is just to finish. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I hope to see a lot of you at the finish lines.



You will probably see me at the BB one of those nights..... :cheers:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

For those not checking thier e-mails this weekend here is a last minute one from the organizers.
[the highlighted yellow part does prove that the military hasn't changed much since I left 20 years ago] 

Army Run Last Minute Information / Course de l'Armée

Important: If you do not receive this email, visit the confirmation page at: http://www.eventsonline.ca/events/armyrun/confirmbib.htm to retrieve it. Only 1 email is sent per email address.

"A WEEKEND TO FIND YOUR INNER SOLDIER"

CANADA ARMY RUN EXPO and RACE PACKET PICK UP
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 20 9AM-5PM
Located at Cartier Square Drill Hall, 2 Queen Elizabeth Drive Ottawa (across from NDHQ). Pick up your race kit for Sunday's race.

FREE SPEAKERS SERIES
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 20 1:30 - 3PM
CONFEDERATION PARK TENT
Get pumped for race day. Don't miss the 2008 Canada Army Run Speakers Series. LGen Andrew Leslie, the head of the Army, will open the series that will feature entertaining and popular speakers who have worked with Olympians and world-class athletes. Well known coach Dick Hartnett speaks on: HOW TO HAVE YOUR BEST RACE EVER! Internationally renowned sports medicine doctor Darrell Menard talks about HOW TO STAY INJURY FREE AND PUT YOUR BEST FOOT FORWARD. And you could win some great prizes!

BOOK SIGNING - JOHN STANTON
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 20 4:30 - 5PM
Best selling author and popular Running Room Founder and President, John Stanton, will be available for a book signing at the Running Room booth in the Cartier Drill Hall.

PASTA DINNER – SOLD OUT!
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 20 6 - 9PM
CONFEDERATION PARK
Military cooks will serve the Canada Army Run pasta dinner out of field kitchens in the tent in Confederation Park. Galla's Heritage Ristorante of Cumberland will be providing their special sauces and homemade pasta for the event. Running Room founder John Stanton will be the featured guest speaker.

RACE DAY!
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 21, RACE STARTS IN FRONT OF CITY HALL
The gun goes off to mark the first Canada Army Run near City Hall on Elgin Street but there will be lots of activities beforehand, including music from the Army band, a welcome by Canada's top soldiers and some other pomp and circumstance at the start line. If you're not running, line up along Queen Elizabeth drive to watch the runners come by and cheer on the crowds!

There will be a bagage check service on race day!

Race Day Schedule
6:00 – 7:30AM Final race kit pick up
7:45AM Start for Injured Soldiers 5k
8:00 AM Mass Start for 5K
8:45 AM Start for Injured Soldiers Half Marathon
9:00 AM Mass Start for Half-Marathon

AWARDS
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 21, 1200 NOON
Located on the grounds in front of City Hall, the 2008 Canada Army Run will have a special awards ceremony that will include a salute to Canada's injured soldiers. The top individuals and teams will be given special awards shaped like army boots, along with merchandise prizes.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
« UN WEEK-END AU COURS DUQUEL VOUS RÉVEILLEREZ LE SOLDAT EN VOUS » 

EXPO-COURSE DE LA COURSE DE L'ARMÉE DU CANADA et DISTRIBUTION DES TROUSSES, SAMEDI 20 SEPTEMBRE, DE 9 h À 17 h 
Manège militaire de la place Cartier, 2 promenade Queen Elizabeth, Ottawa (en face du QGDN) Visitez les expositions et procurez-vous votre trousse pour la course de dimanche. 

SÉRIE DE CONFÉRENCES GRATUITES 
SAMEDI 20 SEPTEMBRE, DE 13 h 30 À 15 h 
SOUS LA TENTE DU PARC DE LA CONFÉDÉRATION 
Soyez plein d'entrain pour le jour de la course. Ne manquez pas la série de conférences de la Course de l'Armée du Canada 2008. Le chef d'état-major de l'Armée de terre du Canada, le lieutenant-général Andrew Leslie, ouvrira cette série qui sera présentée par nos conférenciers populaires et captivants qui ont travaillé avec des olympiens et des athlètes de niveau international. L'entraîneur bien connu DICK HARTNETT vous parlera de la façon de FAIRE DE CETTE COURSE VOTRE MEILLEURE À CE JOUR! Le médecin du sport, de renommée internationale, DARRELL MENARD vous expliquera COMMENT ÉVITER LES BLESSURES ET COMMENT PARTIR DU BON PIED. Et vous pourriez gagner de superbes prix! 

SÉANCE DE SIGNATURE DE LIVRE - JOHN STANTON 
SAMEDI 20 SEPTEMBRE, DE 16 h 30 À 17 h 
John Stanton, le fondateur et président du Coin des coureurs, signera son livre populaire au kiosque du Coin des coureurs, au Manège militaire Cartier. 

REPAS AUX PÂTES – TOUS LES BILLETS ONT ÉTÉ VENDUS! 
SAMEDI 20 SEPTEMBRE, DE 18 h À 21 h 
PARC DE LA CONFÉDÉRATION 
Les cuisiniers de l'armée serviront le repas aux pâtes de la Course de l'Armée du Canada à partir des cuisines roulantes sous la tente du parc de la Confédération. À cette occasion, Galla's Heritage Ristorante de Cumberland servira ses sauces spéciales et ses pâtes maison. John Stanton, le fondateur du Coin des coureurs, sera le conférencier invité. 

JOUR DE LA COURSE! 
DIMANCHE 21 SEPTEMBRE 
LE DÉPART DE LA COURSE AURA LIEU EN FACE DE L'HÔTEL DE VILLE 
Le coup de feu sera donné pour marquer le départ de la première Course de l'Armée du Canada à 8 h, près de l'hôtel de ville de la rue Elgin, mais il y aura beaucoup d'activités auparavant : musique de la fanfare de l'Armée, allocution de bienvenue du chef d'état-major du Canada et grands apparats à la ligne de départ. Les soldats blessés profiteront d'un départ anticipé de 15 minutes, avant les autres participants qui quitteront la ligne de départ du 5km à 8 h. Le départ du demi-marathon aura lieu à 9 h. Si vous ne participez pas à la Course, rendez-vous le long de la promenade Queen Elizabeth pour voir passer les coureurs et acclamer nos troupes! 

Horaire de la journée 
6:00 – 7:30AM Récupération des trousses 
7:45AM Départ des soldats bléssés 5k 
8:00 AM Départ du 5K 
8:45 AM Départ des soldats bléssés Demi-Marathon 
9:00 AM Départ du Demi-Marathon 

PRIX DIMANCHE 21 SEPTEMBRE, À MIDI 
En face de l'hôtel de ville 
Lors de la Course de l'Armée du Canada 2008 aura lieu une cérémonie spéciale de remise de prix où l'on rendra hommage aux soldats canadiens blessés. Vous ne voudrez pas manquer cela.


----------



## muffin

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Oh how I wish I could have went.
> 
> Well, it is only the first, so I guess there will be a second, no?



Looks like registration for the run 2009 opens Oct 1st 2008!!! 

muffin


----------



## Mike Baker

muffin said:
			
		

> Looks like registration for the run 2009 opens Oct 1st 2008!!!
> 
> muffin


Oh sweet! I'll do my best to go for it.


-Deadpan


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Ok, the official Army Run website is struggling to keep up... so I'll add what info I can remember here and maybe people can correct and add to it as they see fit.

Sechedule:

Saturday:
0900-1700 Pick up registration packs (Cartier Square)
?? Spaghetti dinner

Sunday:
0600-0730 Pick up registration packs (Cartier Square)
0745         Gather for 5k
0800-0900 5k race
0845         Gather for 1/2 marathon
0900-1500 (for me anyway ) 1/2 marathon race

Parking is under city hall.

Ok, I might have some of that wrong, but that's what I remember.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Seems to be back up now... good luck all!


----------



## George Wallace

I heard that Cartier Drill Hall is out of bounds for Runners, unless they are injured.  It has been set up as the First Aid Post for the run, and entrance is restricted to Medical Staff and injured runners.


----------



## canadian_moose

oh ya im number 1234 see ya out there tomorrow whoever is doing the 1/2 marathon


----------



## PMedMoe

Best of luck today to all involved.


----------



## armyvern

Good luck everyone!!

Kick some ass.  8)


----------



## Aerobicrunner

Just finished the 5 km, and watched the Half's start.  But what was the best part of the race was cheering and lengthy appreciative applause for some real heroes - the men and women of our military who have been wounded and were out there taking part in the race.  I am proud of you all.  Soldier On!


----------



## exgunnertdo

Also ran the 5K (I was the one in the white shirt that said "Army Run!"   ;D).  What a great event!  Extremely well organized, lots of volunteers around.

Well done to the organizers!  Looking forward to next year.


----------



## Run away gun

I did the 5k... wanted to do the 1/2 marathon but I didn't start training early enough and didn't want to risk injury. 

It sure was nice to see the injured soldiers out there on the route, seeing them out there doing it definantely puts it all in perspective.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

The results are in!

Half Marathon
5k

There are some fast buggers out there!


----------



## teddybear

Finished my first half marathon in 2:49:24!!! It was an awesome run! Congrats to everyone who took part!


----------



## begbie

I found it to be an outstanding success today... everything from packet pick-up to turning in my chip and picking up some fruit on the way out of the finish area.  It was my first time running in an organized event like this and also my first half marathon.  Finished it in 2:09 with two bloody nipples to show for it!  The after-race shower was worse than any pain I experienced on the course.  :crybaby:

Check out the times on www.sportstats.ca.  There were definitely some fast buggers there today.

Congrats to all those that ran today!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

http://www.atv.ca/ottawa/news_62226.aspx


----------



## Judy

What an awesome, awesome day.  My heart was filled with pride during the entire race.   

I did the 1/2, and there were so many people running with shirts 'In Memory Of', or running for their sons & daughters overseas.  It was amazing, and I went up to every single one of them that I passed (not that many - I'm not that fast.  ) to talk to them.

What happened to Hillier and MacKay though? They were signed up, but I didn't see either there.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

What a great weekend.

The race was more organized than I could have possibly imagined. [being my first 'road race'] 
I had two objectives, to break 32 minutes and not to have too slow down into a walk and I managed both of them.
Ran into a couple of site members and also a PAFFO whom was my troop leader about 25 years ago.

The defining moment for me was watching the 'wounded warriors' start for both the 5k and the half marathon. I heard the PA announcer say something about "supporting" them and the only thought in my mind was I'm not supporting these people, they are supporting me. Watching them, knowing what, why, and how they sacrificed their minds and bodies, showing the grit and determination that makes them, and Canada, special was just awe inspiring and very humbling.
I could tell by the applause that I wasn't alone in this feeling......


----------



## Mike Baker

Congratulations to all!  :cheers:

Looks like I'll have to try my hardest to be able to do the one next year 
-Deadpan


----------



## Strike

Shared with the usual disclaimers.



> IDNUMBER      200809220024
> PUBLICATION:  The Ottawa Citizen
> DATE:         2008.09.22
> EDITION:      Final
> SECTION:      News
> PAGE:         A8
> ILLUSTRATION: Colour Photo: Jana Chytilova, The Ottawa Citizen / MasterCpl. Paul Franklin, who lost both legs in a suicide bombing in Kandahar in 2006, rolls to the finish of the 5k race during the inaugural Canada Army Run yesterday in Ottawa. About 7,000 people took part, and roughly one-third were military personnel. ; Colour Photo: Jana Chytilova, The Ottawa Citizen / Cpl. Shaun Favens, 25, who said other people were convinced he would not walk after being injured by a roadside bomb, celebrates after finishing the 5K race. 'My goal was 40 minutes, so I beat it. That felt good.' ;
> BYLINE:       Laura Drake
> SOURCE:       The Ottawa Citizen
> WORD COUNT:     549
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> On the road to recovery; Soldiers injured in Afghanistan, Iraq front and centre in first Canada Army Run
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> With sweat streaming down his face, Cpl. Shaun Fevens clicked off the timer on his wristwatch as he passed the finish line of yesterday's Canada Army Run five-kilometre race.
> 
> "It was 33 minutes, according to my watch," the 25-year-old grinned, his black running shorts revealing thick scarring on his right calf.
> 
> "My goal was 40 minutes, so I beat it. That felt good."
> 
> Beating his goal time by seven minutes is all the more impressive, considering that at the beginning of this year, Cpl. Fevens couldn't walk unassisted. He was still recovering from a roadside bomb blast in Kandahar that killed six soldiers and left him severely injured.
> 
> Nearly 7,000 runners and thousands more spectators turned out yesterday morning for the inaugural Canada Army Run. The event featured two distances: a five-kilometre race and a half-marathon. Each had a special start for injured soldiers participating in the races, including Cpl. Fevens.
> 
> On April 8, 2007, the light-armoured vehicle that Cpl. Fevens was riding in hit an improvised explosive device in Kandahar's Panjwaii district.
> 
> "When we got hit, I don't want to say I was unconscious, but it put me out. It's like getting punched in the back of the head," he said. "When I opened my eyes, I knew what had happened."
> 
> The sole survivor of the seven soldiers who were in the rear compartment of the LAV-3, Cpl. Fevens was left with bones protruding from his right leg, shrapnel in his wrists, severe burns and a broken left ankle.
> 
> Other people were convinced he would never walk again, but not Cpl. Fevens.
> 
> "It's kind of funny that no one ever said that to me, they kind of said it to everybody else," he said. "I knew when I left Afghanistan I was walking (again)."
> 
> It took about a year for Cpl. Fevens to be able to walk unassisted. He started running again last month.
> 
> Before his injury, he said, he could run 20 kilometres in about an hour and a half. Yesterday, his first race since he was injured, he finished the 5K by alternating between running and walking every 100 metres.
> 
> Cpl. Fevens said his next goal would be to run the entire distance.
> 
> Outside of running, his goal is to complete his recovery and become a commissioned officer in the Air Force, though if he had his way, he'd be back in Afghanistan.
> 
> "If this didn't happen, I'd go back and do it again. Even now, if they would allow me to go back, I would go do it again," he said.
> 
> Race organizers said about two dozen injured soldiers, including several Americans injured in Iraq, participated yesterday.
> 
> "An athlete is an athlete, no matter what," said Sgt. Andrew McLean, who co-founded Soldier On, a program that helps disabled Canadian Forces personnel and their families become involved in sport. Part of the proceeds from yesterday's run went to Soldier On.
> 
> Sgt. McLean wheeled the 5K alongside Master Cpl. Paul Franklin, who lost both of his legs in a 2006 suicide bombing in Afghanistan. Rubbing his sore shoulders, Sgt. McLean said he'd never raced in a wheelchair before, but that Master Cpl. Franklin gave him pointers along the way.
> 
> About two-thirds of the participants were civilians, said Lynne Bermel, one of the organizers. Some of the more notable among them included former defence minister and current Ottawa West-Nepean Liberal candidate David Pratt, who finished the 5K in 21:41. Knoxdale-Merivale Councillor Gord Hunter crossed the finish line in 25:31, while Mayor Larry O'Brien and staffer Ryan Kelahear came in about 15 minutes later.
> 
> "Hunter beat me. He beat me," grinned the mayor, decked out in a full-length black track suit. Mr. O'Brien's 5K time did, however, include BlackBerry breaks and stops to cheer on the other runners.
> 
> Later in the day, the mayor proclaimed Canada Army Run Day.
> 
> Maj. Chris Horeczy, the run director, said next year organizers hope to have 15,000 participants and possibly put on a full marathon.


----------



## geo

Congratulations to one and all who participated.

Though I was in Montreal & hobbled by my knee injury - consider me as having been rooting for ya from the sidelines

Well done!

CHIMO!


----------



## begbie

Did anyone who ran the half see the two guys running it in all their NBCD kit?

I passed them at the 5K mark.  I figured they'd be the first two casualties of the day.  I have no idea if they finished.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I saw them at the start line and thought to myself "it's nice to be young."


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I forgot about those guys. Mr. Bobbitt and I were like...what, are ye insane??


----------



## Gunplumber

Yes they did finish, I cant remember the time. They really didnt look to bad when they unzipped!


----------



## begbie

Gunplumber said:
			
		

> Yes they did finish, I cant remember the time. They really didnt look to bad when they unzipped!



Cool.  At least they didn't thunder in.  Probably kept them entertained at least.  There was no shortage of people slowing up to talk to them.


----------



## teddybear

OMG...I thought they were crazy. We passed them around the 19K mark. Saw them after the finish line. They did pretty well.


----------



## Strike

teddybear said:
			
		

> OMG...I thought they were crazy. We passed them around the 19K mark. Saw them after the finish line. They did pretty well.



That must mean I ran faster than you!   ;D  I passed them at the 11km mark.  I'm surprised the papers didn't post a pic.  Pretty entertaining.  Who knows.  It might start a trend of people dressing up!


----------



## teddybear

Strike said:
			
		

> That must mean I ran faster than you!   ;D



Just about everybody ran faster than me! LOL But it was my first half so I'm pleased with my time. All I wanted to do was cross the finish line still standing!


----------



## armyvern

Lots of videos up on Youtube ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS0xeJJ3XNI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6DiiCYyr88&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmccdRH88fg&feature=related

Anyone see anyone they know??


----------



## Judy

Neat video from the start of the 1/2.  I didn't hear any of that commentary, as I was about three minutes back from the starting line.

What an amazing, incredible day.  To say it was emotional would be an understatement.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

[and now time for the shameless plug]

The army.ca running shirt did its job just fine also, the nice embroidered logo being well above the nipple line so not even a drop of irritation was to be had.

Nice deal for $30,.....and, as always, the profit goes back into the site to help Mike keep it on the net. 

[shameless plug ends]


----------



## Chimo

The Army Run was a first class event in every way. I was quite impressed with the amount of civvie participation as well. You could not ask for a more scenic or flatter half marathon route. Well done to all that attempted or completed it.


----------



## Navalsnpr

The MARLANT team was up from Halifax to Shoot at CFSAC and we had 6 personnel take part in the 5KM run.  Also ended up being the second place military men team!!

I expect it will occur the same weekend yearly, so I expect to be back next year!


----------



## Mike Baker

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> I expect it will occur the same weekend yearly, so I expect to be back next year!


The registration for next years run opens on Oct 1st IIRC.


Dead


----------



## Run away gun

Sunday, September 20th, 2009 as per armyrun.ca website.


----------



## Judy

Chimo said:
			
		

> The Army Run was a first class event in every way. I was quite impressed with the amount of civvie participation as well. You could not ask for a more scenic or flatter half marathon route. Well done to all that attempted or completed it.



Apparently it was 65% civilian.


----------



## Viich

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> The results are in!
> 
> Half Marathon
> 5k
> 
> There are some fast buggers out there!



I'll say! there were two women I didn't pass until halfway.


----------



## Strike

Pictures are up!

https://www.marasport.ca/cgi-bin/client.pl?1092/mar_eng


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Nothing for the 5 k?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

http://www.eventsonline.ca/events/armyrun/

One can register now for next year......


----------



## impedo

hey all.

sounds awesome but if i am posted to comox will the military pay me to drive to ottawa, give me time off to get there and get back?


----------



## George Wallace

impedo said:
			
		

> hey all.
> 
> sounds awesome but if i am posted to comox will the military pay me to drive to ottawa, give me time off to get there and get back?



NOPE!  Not unless you plan on using up your Annual Leave to do so.  They will, however, give you TD and fly you down for a couple of days, and bring you back.  That is something you will have to learn to do for yourself at your Unit........write a memo to ask for permission to be sent.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

impedo said:
			
		

> hey all.
> 
> sounds awesome but if i am posted to comox will the military pay me to drive to ottawa, give me time off to get there and get back?



Hopefully they will pay for you to learn how to capitalize.


----------



## McG

Anyone can do it, so it's time again for you to get off the couch and start running:  
http://www.armyrun.ca/




:running:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Went for my first run of the season last night... apparently it's been a long winter!


----------



## dapaterson

Where's the "I'm fat and lazy" option?


----------



## McG

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Where's the "I'm fat and lazy" option?


There's an option for that now.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

OK, I just took a deep breath and signed up for the 1/2 marathon. I also created an "Army.ca" group that anyone is welcome to join.

Current participants are located here:

http://www.eventsonline.ca/events/armyrun/confirm.htm

So far only 468 participants! Registering before  May 14th will net you $10 off, so I recommend it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Just a reminder that you save $10 by registering in the next day or so. Also wanted to clarify that the Army.ca group is 'no strings attached'. It's open to anyone who wants to join, you don't need to do anything, meet any qualifying criteria or run a specific pace. We might try for a group photo before the race, but that's about it. (No group photo after the race - I'd hate to keep you all waiting! )


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I just had an idea... I'll give an Army.ca Performance Shirt to the person who signs up under the Army.ca group and has the fastest 1/2 marathon time. Hopefully that encourages some participation and good natured rivalry!


----------



## gcclarke

I ran my first half a few weeks ago... and managed to injure myself (Plantar Fasciitis) in the process. Should be cleared up for the month's end, although it kiboshed my plans to run the full marathon in the National Capitol Race Weekend. Oh well. But I do imagine I'll be good to go for the Army run.


----------



## derael

I've signed up for the men's 5km...I don't think I'll be quite ready to do a half this year


----------



## PanaEng

wish the had a mid distance - 10k would be great.


----------



## cbt arms sub tech

Can anyone tell me from experience if alot of units from the reserve sides of things went last year....I'd be interested in participating, but alot of troops are on course & tasking due to the summer.   With a reserve unit inside 38 cbg group, wondering if anyone else from Manitoba would be interested in forming a team & participating.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I just checkrd the site and I see they have added this.

Canada Army Run Sets Sights on Becoming North American Destination Run

http://www.armyrun.ca/uploads/Army%20Run%20-%20Press%20Release%20-%20Launch%20-%20En.pdf


----------



## cbt arms sub tech

Anyone from Winnipeg interested in putting a team together?


----------



## Strike

Hey Mike, I got the okay from the unit yesterday to go do the run.  The flight's booked and I'm registered for the 1/2 marathon.  Any chance of getting on the Amry.ca team or are you full?  You'd probably have to contact them to have me recognized as a team member as I signed up as an individual.

Also, I was planning on staying at a B&B down the road, but if anyone has some room on the couch please let me know.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Glad you'll be able to do the run! I've actually set up an Army.ca group... It's like a team but has no size restriction and is easier to join. I think you should be able to join the group just by emailing the organizers, but if that doesn't work let me know and I'll sort it out.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Strike said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, I got the okay from the unit yesterday to go do the run.  The flight's booked and I'm registered for the 1/2 marathon.  Any chance of getting on the Amry.ca team or are you full?  You'd probably have to contact them to have me recognized as a team member as I signed up as an individual.



I did that last year and although there seemed like a lot of emailing, it wasn't to difficult.


----------



## GAP

Army Run bridges distance between civilians, troops
 By Mark Sutcliffe, The Ottawa CitizenAugust 30, 2009
Article Link 

Maj. Guy Leclerc wanted to participate in the Army Run last year in Ottawa, but he was out of the country on a training exercise.

This year, he's even farther away. Leclerc is serving in Afghanistan, so he'll miss the run again.

Instead, Leclerc has decided to organize an Army Run of his own. Two weeks before the Sept. 20 event in Ottawa, he and about 400 other members of the Canadian Forces will run around Kandahar Airfield in an event meant to mirror the one in Ottawa.

"I know there are many people like me who regret a little bit that we were not able to run the race last year," says Leclerc. "And this year again, we're not able to do it because we're here in Afghanistan. So that's where the idea came from."

The two events are separated by two weeks and 10,000 kilometres. The setting couldn't be more different.

And there will be few, if any, civilians running in Afghanistan. But when the soldiers leave the start line on Sept. 6, Leclerc will be thinking of the thousands of civilian and military athletes who will be running two weeks later.

Probably the biggest appeal of the inaugural Army Run last year is that it gave civilians and Canadian soldiers the chance to run side-by-side in the same event. Last September, more than 7,000 runners participated in what became the most talked-about new race in Canada.

"I think it ended up being a day of coming out and supporting your troops," says Lt.-Gen. Andrew Leslie, the chief of the land staff of the Canadian Forces, who ran the 5k last year. "I was very proud of Canadians who chose to participate alongside their soldiers."
More on link


----------



## Frank G

I'm doing the half, and seeing the amount of people participating, I wonder If I'll meet any of you, so:

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## PuckChaser

I'll be running the 5 KM, I've been on course and couldn't train up to finish the Half Marathon.


----------



## kratz

Another great run and a good write up with MCpl Mitic in this year's run again.

from the Ottawa Citizen



> Double amputee shows true grit in Army Run
> By Kate Jaimet, The Ottawa Citizen September 20, 2009 11:01 AM
> As Master Corporal Jody Mitic changed into his running prosthetics before the Army Run half-marathon Sunday morning, his coach Phil Marsh talked about the special challenges he’d face as a double-amputee on the 21-km route.
> 
> They would stop every 45 minutes to drain the sweat out of the prosthetics, and check Mitic’s stumps for sores and blisters that might need medical attention. Physically, training Mitic in distance running has been all about pain management, Marsh said. But mentally, he has no doubt the soldier can finish the race.
> 
> “I don’t think if I lost my legs I’d have the guts to go out and be a role model like he is,” said Marsh. “The hope from this is for any of the injured soldiers to get up and do something. It’s a pretty humbling experience.”




more at link


----------



## PMedMoe

Well done to all!!


----------



## George Wallace

Fantastic day for the run.  Lots of folks from all across the country partaking in the Run.  I only wish I had eaten more the night before and perhaps a little bit of a breakfast.  I had to slow down for the last K.  Broke 30 minutes though and am satisfied with that (29:43), after not having run for over a year.  Definitely not a Speed Demon.

I am sure many were happy with the day and are already looking forward to next year.   ;D


----------



## Aerobicrunner

Another article about the run is located here.  

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090920/army_run_090920/20090920?hub=TopStories

I was also very happy with my half marathon and again very impressed with the race organization.  Hopefully there will be more of us from out west participating next year.


----------



## PuckChaser

I had a great time at the run, and was happy I even came close to breaking the top 500 in the 5KM field (540 is close right?), lot of excellent runners!

This was my first ArmyRun and I definately will be back every year I possible can.


----------



## JAWS228

Sadly the army didn't think it would make sense to send army personnel from the west to an event called the ARMYrun.  Good choice guys.....seriously.

To all those that did do the race, congratulations, wish I could have done it again this year but alas, it couldn't be so.  Hope you all had a good run, and I will definitely be going every year I possibly can from here on out!


----------



## mariomike

"Funds raised from the run will go to Canadian military families, including a charity called Soldier On that helps current and former soldiers to stay active."
Soldier On:
http://www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/soldieron/index.asp
Certainly a good cause. Congratulations to all who participated and the sponsors.


----------



## derael

It was a great event! I was amazed by the amount of people that showed up!

I had a good race with 18m30s in the 5km. Hopefully I'll be able to run the 21km next year! 

Congrats to all those who participated!


----------



## Bomber

JAWS228 said:
			
		

> Sadly the army didn't think it would make sense to send army personnel from the west to an event called the ARMYrun.  Good choice guys.....seriously.


I saw a bunch of PPCLI running shirts, the army may not have sent them, but they were there.  The unofficial numbers were around 1K serving, and 10K civvy.


----------



## George Wallace

I met a couple of guys who were in from Wainwright.  If one checks the scores, one will be able to search where folks were from.  Of course most will be from the NCR, but there are many from all across Canada and from abroad.


----------



## NavyShooter

The MARLANT Combat Shooting Team ran again this year, we finished the matches at Connaught on Saturday (one of our guys won the QM!!!!  First time for a sailor!!!!) 

So a few of us did the run.  Our 4 person team (down to 3 with illness and a broken rib hitting us) ended up placing 13th in the military men's category.

I finished the run in a personal best of 28:32 for the 5K.  (I was the anchor for the team...the others were faster!)

Had a great time, and it was impressive to see the amount of people out again this year! 

NS


----------



## Aerobicrunner

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I met a couple of guys who were in from Wainwright.  If one checks the scores, one will be able to search where folks were from.  Of course most will be from the NCR, but there are many from all across Canada and from abroad.



Apparently, talking to the individuals from Wainwright, there were two teams, one team whose unit auth the TD to attend, and the other team where the unit did not auth.  As a result several individuals paid their own way to attend.  Basically, for most units in LFWA, funding for many of the discretionary expenditures such as the Army Run and adventure training had been clawed back resulting in the cancellation of many of these initiatives.


----------



## NavyShooter

Anyone check out their online pics?  They e-mailed out a link to a company that  had a camera setup, it apparently sniped your runner number and lets you search for pics of yourself as you cross the finish line.

Pretty neat!

NS


----------



## derael

Yeah, they're a little expensive in my opinion, but they got a couple of really great shots... thus I was suckered into ordering some pictures.


----------



## ermine21

my first run is firefighter running idk? but it was hard but i made it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

http://www.armyrun.ca/en/raceinfo.aspx

No guys weekend away this year so I will be in Ottawa for the run.

Maybe we should try for a public army.ca meet and greet Saturday night? :cheers:


----------



## Good2Golf

I'm in, Bruce - 5k'ing it.  I'm not going to the pasta dinner, but will grab some carbs before calling it an early night.  ;D

Cheers
G2G


----------



## Joani

I'm not sure if this is directed to anyone and everyone doing the Army Run, or more to CF members, but I'm hoping to do the half-marathon again, but more realistically will be doing the 5k.

I had so much fun last year, I can't imagine not doing it again.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Finally got around to registering................


----------



## dapaterson

Interesting.  The waiver indemnifies "the Department of National Defence and the National Capital Marathon Inc", but not the Canadian Forces - a legally distinct entity from the Department of National Defence.

Lawyers, start your billing!


----------



## old medic

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Canada/20100918/army-run-100918/

Soldiers gearing up for Ottawa's annual Army Run
CTV.ca News Staff

Date: Sat. Sep. 18 2010 10:04 PM ET


> After three decades in the military, Maj. Mark Campbell has been working his way through a different kind of boot camp.
> 
> Campbell has been confined to a wheelchair since losing his lower legs to a roadside bomb in Afghanistan two years ago.
> 
> "You go to war, you roll the dice, right?" he says.
> 
> Now he and a dozen other soldiers who were injured in Afghanistan are training to walk, run or roll the annual Army Run marathon in Ottawa on Sunday.
> 
> An estimated 15,000 members of the military and civilians have registered to take part in the race. That's up from 11,000 last year -- making it the fastest-growing run in the country.
> 
> But a small group of competitors, that includes Campbell, had the benefit of learning from the best: single-leg amputee record holder Rick Ball.
> 
> "They're young, fit, tough soldiers, and they don't want to sit at home and watch TV all day," Ball said. "They want to do something."
> 
> Money raised from the event will go to the Military Families Fund, which supports families while soldiers are away, and to Soldier On, which helps soldiers who are ill or injured.
> 
> The head of the army, Lieut.-Gen. Peter Devlin, says there's a reason the race is garnering so much attention.
> 
> "Canadians are fiercely proud of what we on behalf of them accomplish around the world and Sunday is an opportunity to celebrate that," Devlin says.
> 
> Participating in the race should help benefit soldiers like Master Corporal Adam Cyr, a single amputee.
> 
> "It's something you just got to adapt to, just get over it," he says of his injury.
> 
> But that process can be an uphill battle. In Campbell's case, he says that going back to the army base now can be difficult.
> 
> "It stabs me in the heart," he says. "I see soldiers running around doing what I used to do, falling out of airplanes."
> 
> But he still considers himself one of the lucky ones. Days after his own accident, 26-year-old Capt. Jonathan Snyder was killed by roadside bomb.
> 
> "I was lucky enough to come home missing a few bits and pieces, but at least I got to come home," Campbell said. "Jon didn't get to come home."
> 
> With a report from CTV's Daniele Hamadjian and CTV Ottawa's Norman Fetterley


----------



## OnTrack

Not sure how many forumites ran or were involved in today's run but it was an absolutely fantastic day to get out and have a good run. The organization, support and the entire event was top-notch.  It was truly inspiring to be cheered on by the throngs and to run amongst so many of our nations finest.  I think that I got the goose-bumps at least a dozen times as I ran besides a participant wearing a shirt with a dedication to a fallen soldier on it.  Fantastic day...when does registration open for next year? An amazing and inspiring event in every respect.  Thanks to all who volunteered.


----------



## megany

It was a great day.  I volunteered in the Recovery Tent and it was amazing to see how many people came through - it was one of the first times I've volunteered somewhere that people were so thankful to see someone out and helping (and actually expressed that thanks).  It was an incredibly inspirational event.

I had been hoping to run but after battling some nasty shin splints I didn't want to push myself too hard with a couple of months until BMOQ.


----------



## ASmith

I ran the 1/2, and I have to agree what an inspirational day it was! I definitely picked the right run for my first. Didn't end up finishing as fast as I had hoped, but every time I'd start to get down for being slower than my anticipated pace there would be someone (soldiers, participants in the 5k, or just people standing outside their homes) there to cheer you on. 

Can't wait for next year so I can run the 5k with my sister (her first run).


----------



## teltech

I too ran the 1/2, and I agree it was an absolutely inspirational run and what a beautiful day for it. This was the first time I ran in an organized run, and I knew I could knock off 5km so I figured, "what the heck - go for the 1/2". Excellent organization, and if I can I intend to be back.
(Now where did I put the ibuprofen?)


----------



## brihard

Tweaked my knee out at the museum, so not a good run for me personally, but still a great day and a great experience, and our team did well.

Great work to everyone who ran today, and a big thanks to all the volunteers. I love this event.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Had a great time............


----------



## PPCLI Guy

I hit the much vaunted 15km wall right around the PM's house, and discovered that the wall is prety close to 15km high!  

Much drugs, hot tubs, nalcohol has ensued - and I am still hobbling.

Can't wait for next year


----------



## Good2Golf

It was great to be cheered on by folks almost constantly along the course!  Great weather, and a great job don by the organizing folks and the volunteers!  Thanks!

p.s.  I think I had to climb over the same wall the PPCLI Guy hit by 24 Sussex...  :nod:


----------



## Strike

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> p.s.  I think I had to climb over the same wall the PPCLI Guy hit by 24 Sussex...  :nod:



It's a good thing PPCLI Guy had someone to help him over that wall.   ;D

If it makes you feel any better, my classes are on the third floor of the old print building.  Going up wasn't that bad.  Going down on the other hand...


----------



## brihard

Strike said:
			
		

> It's a good thing PPCLI Guy had someone to help him over that wall.   ;D
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, my classes are on the third floor of the old print building.  Going up wasn't that bad.  Going down on the other hand...



Oh man, no kidding. Stairs were my nemesis for about 48 hours. My legs are feeling nearly normal today; 'sore after a good workout' as opposed to 'oh God I hurt'.


----------



## dimsum

We had the KAF Army 5K and 1/2 Marathon on the 19th as well...except that it was more like 6.5k (and who knows for the 1/2.)  So, if anyone sees our times v. the Ottawa ones, it's not b/c we're out of shape


----------



## NavyShooter

I did the run, then hopped in a van to drive back to Halifax (15 hours over 2 days) then back to the ship the next day....the ladders were not so much fun....

NS


----------



## opcougar

85% sold out according an email yesterday. At $80 for the half, they aren't doing themselves any favours, compared to other races out there that are way cheaper and sell out quickly

As someone that runs a lot and has done 95 marathons over the years, I find the prices of races these days ludicrous


----------



## PPCLI Guy

I am a sucker for punishment, and have signed up for the Half again.  Sigh.  time to get some miles in.


----------



## Good2Golf

opcougar said:
			
		

> 85% sold out according an email yesterday. At $80 for the half, they aren't doing themselves any favours, compared to other races out there that are way cheaper and sell out quickly
> 
> As someone that runs a lot and has done 95 marathons over the years, I find the prices of races these days ludicrous




It's not a regular running event, it's a fundraiser too. 

The net proceeds go to military family support programs as well as military members injured in combat (Army Run - fundraising).


Regards
G2G


----------



## Jarnhamar

I'm not sure if this is the best forum to ask this.

http://www.armyrun.ca/
it's no secret that the annual CF army run is becoming more and more popular.

I was looking into registering either just on my own or putting a team together to run.  I was surprised at the price.  $85 for someone to enter after 15 June deadline ($65 before).  I've never did one of these before, is it common to pay $85 to enter one of these races?

Why does it cost $85? I thought that perhaps the money goes to a charity or something however I noticed there is an additional spot to donate money.  So I'm guessing the money goes towards the T shirts, dogtags and bling?  Does any of the $85 get donated to charitable organizations?

Considering the nature of the CF and the last minute changes we are always faced with I'm surprised there is a  nontransferable condition when you sign up.


----------



## MikeL

Not 100% sure but I think on the CANFORGEN that came out about the run recently it says where the money goes.


----------



## mariomike

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Does any of the $85 get donated to charitable organizations?



"Fundraising efforts from the Canada Army Run support Soldier On and the Military Families Fund.":
http://www.armyrun.ca/fundraising/


----------



## Jarnhamar

Thanks. I was confused when reading it, I thought the additional "donate" meant that money donated specifically, goes to the Soldier On and family fund.

I wasn't sure if any of the $85  fee goes to the fund itself.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

CRAP!!!   Sold out already.


----------



## Occam

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> CRAP!!!   Sold out already.



Bruce, I'd gladly give you my spot, but I promised the wife that I'd drag my sorry a$$ out for 5 km with her this year.  I'd rather bike 40 km off-road than run 5 on pavement.


----------



## Sigs Pig

Occam said:
			
		

> Bruce, I'd gladly give you my spot, ....





> *Cancellation Policy*
> Entry fees are non-refundable and non-transferable. Once we receive and accept your entry, you will not receive a refund if you cannot participate. Nor can we transfer your entry to another participant or to another year.



Sorry, but you would be SOL if you would off-road.

ME


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> CRAP!!!   Sold out already.



Will this be the first time you have missed it?

I am signed up for the half - did 15 km this morning - can't believe how slow I am.  Mind you, I have the Mountain Man to do first, so I imagine that I will be slow on race day anyway....


----------



## GAP

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Will this be the first time you have missed it?
> 
> I am signed up for the half - did 15 km this morning - can't believe how slow I am.  Mind you, I have the Mountain Man to do first, so I imagine that I will be slow on race day anyway....



You are doing Mountain Man  and the Army Run the same day? 


I think I will go walk around the block....you know, in acknowledgement to your achievements....it's inspiring me..... ;D


----------



## Old Sweat

I was hoping he would do Ironman and then run along the TCH from Edmonton to Ottawa, arriving just in time to do the Army Run. For PR purposes Strike and a photographer could accompany him to record his exploits for posterity.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Lol - no.  I am doing MM on 30 Aug, and the Army Run on 23 Sep or whenever it is.  At my age, that may as well be the same day....


----------



## GAP

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Lol - no.  I am doing MM on 30 Aug, and the Army Run on 23 Sep or whenever it is.  At my age, that may as well be the same day....



Sorry for the misinterpretation....I was actually in awe of you, if that was the case.... ;D

My youngest was just telling me how he's doing the fifth leg of the DeathRace in Aug, then the Mountain Man in Sept....Does Shilo run the same race as you guys do?  :dunno:


----------



## MJP

GAP said:
			
		

> Sorry for the misinterpretation....I was actually in awe of you, if that was the case.... ;D
> 
> My youngest was just telling me how he's doing the fifth leg of the DeathRace in Aug, then the Mountain Man in Sept....Does Shilo run the same race as you guys do?  :dunno:



Yes they do.  I may have to break your youngest leg, he sounds fast.


----------



## GAP

MJP said:
			
		

> Yes they do.  I may have to break your youngest leg, he sounds fast.



Hell, you're his motivation......he's bound and determined to best you.......good luck with that.... ;D


----------



## Strike

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I was hoping he would do Ironman and then run along the TCH from Edmonton to Ottawa, arriving just in time to do the Army Run. For PR purposes Strike and a photographer could accompany him to record his exploits for posterity.



Well, I'll be in Cozumel for my brother's wedding for the MM and won't be running the Army Run this year so unfortunately PPCLI Guy is going to have to find someone else to kick his behind across the finish line!  (By the way, CCA even mentioned how it was too bad you wouldn't have me as a running partner this year  ;D)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Will this be the first time you have missed it?



No,...I missed the second year also.
I must admit I never dreamed for a second it would be sold this early,...............good on the organizers.

I guess it's just the "Tough Mudder" for me this year. :-[


----------



## Jarnhamar

Maybe next year we can organize an army.ca team?

Contributors can hmgwt some kind of icon beside ther name and left over $ can goto the server?


----------



## observor 69

Contrary to Tory bloggers, @justintrudeau did finish the Army Run (5K) Sunday, a stride behind Lt. Gen. Leslie. PHOTO


----------



## Strike

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Contrary to Tory bloggers, @justintrudeau did finish the Army Run (5K) Sunday, a stride behind Lt. Gen. Leslie. pic.twitter.com/7UlZiHB4H9



Maybe if he wasn't smoking so much pot he could have run the half.   ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Contrary to Tory bloggers, @justintrudeau did finish the Army Run (5K) Sunday, a stride behind Lt. Gen. Leslie. pic.twitter.com/7UlZiHB4H9



Had to be a stride behind.

Pretty hard to do otherwise with his head up Andy's ass


----------

